# Lake Livingston Level



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Here in Houston it is raining hard. I notice the Dallas area received about an inch as the front moved through. It still seems that September 20th was the low point for the lake level for the year, but it is not filling quickly. I wish they would get a real frog choker in Dallas, fill the lake and allow the gates to be opened some and flush the system. 

Plus, a sewer pickle floater at this time would make a lot of whites storm upstream.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

That front was brutal for about 30 min and we had temporry power outages in our area. Maybe some of you can chime in but seems like recent rains have turned the fish on in the lake. How long does the hot action last in the lake before the river migration start. I can't fish until after Oct 4 and would sure like to get on some hot and heavy action.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

.75 in Onalaska


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not all of the white bass leave to go up the river/creeks. Some stay year long in the lake, and it seems to me a different % of the population stays year to year. Some spawn on windy points and even deeper underwater humps/rises.
Last year I went from catching river hogs at the Riverside area during spring break ( mid March)and went right back to areas close to the dam on the south end the same week and found plenty of white bass. I think there were folks catching them at the lock and dam at the same time.
From the dam to the lock and dam, that's a lot of white bass!
I think many will stay in the lake again this year, because there are so many white bass. I don't think the urge to run up the river and spawn will be as great as it is when their numbers are low.
Right now after a whole summer and fall of tons of white bass being taken out of the lake the fishing for them is still very good.
Of course predicting the spawning run of white bass is our favorite prognostication activity around here, so take all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I agree that a very catchable number stay in the lake. That is why I put "some" of the whites above. I originally got addicted to whites during the spawn, and still enjoy fishing upstream.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I often wonder if it has anything to do with the shad population on the migration as well versus whats in the lake.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Ray Roberts and Lake Lewisville are way,way low,and it'll take a whole lot more rain up here to help ya'll.I won't even take my boat out,and I know every rock on Ray Bob.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is a "take a number" system upriver. There are so many of those Lineside Croakers in Livingston they can't all fit in the river at the same time. LOL

Looking at about 30 rain gauges in Dallas it appears they received an average of 0.90" over the entire area. Sure spoiled a good football game at TCU stadium.

The gauge at Rosser, TX is going straight up passing 3000 cfs. Normally that amount of rain in Dallas equals about 2" in rise in Livingston a week later. 
The long range forecast indicate that Livingston might hold at the 129.0 to 130.5 level through out the winter. Then dry again next summer.
But this is Texas so don't throw away those plans for an ark.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunbeam, What is Livingston at normal pool level ? Is the forecast for it to be low thru the winter ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> Sunbeam, What is Livingston at normal pool level ? Is the forecast for it to be low thru the winter ?


131.0 standard pool
129.7 now
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=lake&group_key=NONE


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

So it's just a little over a foot low now ? I thought it was a little lower than that.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> So it's just a little over a foot low now ? I thought it was a little lower than that.


Yes, that is correct per official measure. It is almost 16 inches low. We have had just enough rain the last 6 or 7 weeks to very slowly turn it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a small slug coming down river. It crested just shy of 6000 CFS at Rosser, TX at 4am this morning. Moving fast down the low river level. Show be in Riverside by Sat afternoon.
Some good rain forecast for Oct 31 and Nov 1st. Might help some.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Build an ARK!*

The weather forecast shows severe storms in north Texas this week...I was able to get my boat back in the slip this past weekend and it looks like I will be able to get it out again next weekend!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Sweet*

Lot's of rain forecasted with the heaviest north of Livingston.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like the lake is on the rise.









Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

It was starting to trend up before the rain today, hopefully between the rain this past weekend and the rain today and tomorrow we get at least a foot of rise out of it. Conroe had a nice uptick with the rain today, Rayburn hadn't moved when I checked it earlier. Travis is up 6' from all of their rain recently if I remember correctly.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Still rising










Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those spikes are wind generated. Squeegee effect. The level crossed the 130.0 mark today from just surface collection. The Cold Springs/Wolf Creek area got over three inches. About 1.5 inches average over the total surface.
Plenty more to come tonight and tomorrow morning.
Add that to the small slug crossing the Lock n Dam today and we might have a full lake by early next week.
That being said after all this in Texas. It might be running 60,000 cfs through the dam by mid-night.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

This is the rise before winter storms. Happens nearly every year. I promise, shortly the lake will be at a level to bust up my dock in a NW wind. Been doing it for 30 years.


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

You gotta hate the northwest wind that barrels in after a cold front. I got tired of replacing the same boards on my dock. I copied a trick I learned from my neighbor and put hinges on those boards rather than securing them to the joists. Now, the waves flip the hinged board over onto the adjacent board and I simply flip them back down after the wind subsides.


----------

